# The other MATTRESS thread!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

All right folks... I am officially looking for a new mattress. And the "sleep number" thread scares the #@$% out of me.

I know Anne mentioned the cloud 9 mattress at the hampton/hilton. You can buy those from them you know. the same model made just for them... they are not too expensive either. So are Hotel mattresses better or worse than consumer beds?

http://www.hamptonhomecollection.co...me=Mattress&categoryLevel=0&itemID=HAM-124-TN

I believe Jan hated the tempurpedic. But they have a new model that looks interesting to me.

http://www.tempurpedic.com/mattresses/the_bellasonna_bed_by_tempur_pedic/overview/

Has anyone tried a Latex Mattress? No springs but less squishy than tempurpedic...all the rage in Europe.

So please tell me what you know. What you like. What you hate. I am really scared to make this purchase.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Missy
I used this web site (http://mattress-mattresses.net/) wh...th the Latex and are very happy with the set.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Several years ago we went looking for a mattress and ended up with a store brand (local furniture store) made by a major mattress manufacturer. It's a high quality regular inner spring mattress with a nice thick pillowtop. We still love it. It's at least 8-9 years old. We paid under $1000 for the queen set. 

My parents have what I think is an old sleep number bed (before it was called sleep number). They have had it probably 20 years. They have replaced the pump a couple of times, but otherwise say it is as comfortable as the day they bought it. I don't think it has any fancy features or special covers. 

So much is just going to be what you prefer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I adore my tempurpedic. I have the Rhapsody.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Tempurpedic and love it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The problem with traditional mattresses is that it's very difficult to comparison shop. Sealy or Serta will make one mattress and label it with a name, they'll sell that exact same mattress to Macy's which will give it another name, Haverty's which will give it another, and on and on. So you never know if you're actually comparing the same thing from store to store. I'd rather car shop than mattress shop and since I'd really prefer to poke myself in the eye with a sharp stick than car shop, that says something.

Good luck Missy, I'm gonna live with my Sleep Number for a long, long time!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know Anne. that is why I am intrigued by the serta's made for the hotel chains...supposedly they are the exact same mattress the hotel uses...designed especially for the hotel. What concerns me about this is...are hotel matresses desposable, meaning do they have to change them so frequently that they are not meant to last?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy, we have the Tempurpedic Classic and love it. Its our second one, as we replaced our first after about 14 years. They say it lasts for longer, but I found it wasn't as firm after 14 years and bought a new one. I have 2 herniated discs that severely impinge on nerves, and a firm mattress seems to work best for me. I was told the Classic is the firmest. I actually would have liked to try a latex, but my husband didn't want to switch. I've heard good things about latex. The only thing that bothered me about tempurpedic is the "off gassing". The smell left after a week or so, but it did stink for a few days. Bottom line is that everyone is different, and what works for one person is horrible for another.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought the Temperpedic. I first bought the one that has an extra 'pillow-top' section and I liked the height of it b/c I also bought very high nightstands. Well, my extra deep Lands End sheets would not stay on! So, I had to switch to the next level down (and now I have to reach way up high to turn the alarm off -- ummm, that is, I have to do that multiple times a morning!!).

Do I like it? Well, I did at first. What I found out was that over a few months, it starts to 'sink-in' where you sleep and the support is not there as firm. I have to switch sides every few months and let the other side 're-set'. This has worked for a few times, but I don't know how long this method will work, and it certainly won't work when I get married!

I can take the sheets off and can actually see the dip in the bed where I have been sleeping. BUT, if you take a level across it, it doesn't 'register' as being sunk in.....so I don't have grounds to return it -- even tho you can visually see that it stays sunk down somewhat even after I have been out of the bed for hours.

IF that was not a problem, then I would say it was the best bed I ever slept in. As it is, I might have to check out the latex mentioned in this thread.

Lynn


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have heard that the temperpedic "sleeps hot" but I've never had one so I don't know. Not sure if the latex has the same reputation or not.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy said:


> I know Anne. that is why I am intrigued by the serta's made for the hotel chains...supposedly they are the exact same mattress the hotel uses...designed especially for the hotel. What concerns me about this is...are hotel matresses desposable, meaning do they have to change them so frequently that they are not meant to last?


A hotel mattress wouldn't necessarily have any more wear than a mattress you'd have at home, might not even be used every night. I will say, I love the bedding at the Hilton hotels too, feather bed and duvet. DH doesn't like either so it's a treat to me to have those. I've never slept on one of those for more than about 3 nights though.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I found the Tempurpedic to be "hot" at first. I got used to it.
I really like it and have no complaints.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I went to sleepy's today and lied down on several mattresses. My favs were the tempurpedic rhapsody. Kim, do you find it sleeps hot? I also loved the stearns and foster Latex bed called "lemongrass." of course it will be called something different in every store. And I also really loved the Simmons Beauty rest N&G 400 FPT. Is is an innerspring mattress with 4 inches of memory foam. But it is a very tall mattress! What I do like about the tempurpedic is you kind of know it is what it is... Not made especially for different stores. But it is a very different feel...but not as different as the older models as they now have HD foam in some models which is less squishy. The Select Comfort in our area must have closed. I went to try them again, and store closed! so that (and Jan's horror story) is enough to cross that off my list.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

M new one is a Simmons but it doesn't have the memory foam because I was too afraid it would be hot too. DH is a very HOT guy, lol. He can't handle any foam.
The main reason I got the Simmons was because it goes on our adjustable frame. I hated the sleep number and I think that was because of the dogs sleeping with us. If you don't sleep in the right area you are not using it correctly.
Good luck Missy.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love my pillow top and have a Simmons Beauty Rest as well. We bought it when we first were married. I always appreciate it more when I stay some where and come home  When we moved to LA we didn't take it and I remember us getting the platform bed and it taking quite awhile to adjust. Mattresses are just so personal.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I really haven't noticed the "sleep hot" thing at all, and remember, I live in the freaking tropics...high heat & humidity and very little winter. We do use the tempurpedic mattress pad/cover over the mattress, so maybe that has something to do with it? I really can't say enough about this mattress, Missy. I used to have these nagging pains in my neck/back that felt like it was right under my shoulder blade. I haven't had that problem since we got the mattress (except when we've slept away from home in a hotel). Even DH noticed a difference...he made a comment about not having to rub the knots out of my back anymore.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is good to hear Kim. The Rhapsody is different than the traditional tempurepedics and supposed to have better air flow. We sleep with a memory foam pad anyways so the adjustment may not be that bad. But I have had a simmons beauty rest for my entire adult life...so that is mattress feel I know. I am a little worried about the latex as I have so many allergies and latex is known to be an allergen... but we will see. I have one more store to try and then DH goes back with me this weekend. It's odd for me to say this... but within reason money is no object. I just want the best mattress I can get. I love that dustmites can't live in the memory foam.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

We just purchased a new mattress last month - A Simmons Beauty Rest Euro Ultraplush pilliow top. Love the mattress - loved it from first night. It supports everything and molds to me and I dont feel the hubby moving around. We also purchased the foam pillows and those well it took a while for me to really love them. At first they were just too heavy to crumple up under my head like I was used too. Then I realized that I didnt have too. I am a stomach sleeper and used to scrunch my old pillow a certain way. Now i hang my head off the edge and the rest confroms around it. I sleep great. We have a 5th wheel that we camp in almost every weekend and I really look forward to coming home to that mattress....I bring the pillows !!

Another neat thing we got was a storage box spring. It has 4 drawers in it, 2on each side and is only 3 inches bigger than a standard box. It has come in handy. I always thought that was wasted space....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I dread the day we have to buy a new mattress. They feel so good in the store and then after a month or so at home, things can change. We bought a European Sleepworks bed and pillowtop in 2004. It felt absolutely heavenly in the store and was often compared to a DUX bed. It has adjustable slat technology. We got it home and within a few months we hated it but we couldn't simply throw a $3000 mattress away! We still have it and just recently decided that part the problem is the pillowtop since it developed hills and valleys. We took the pillowtop off and it will go to the dump tomorrow. We'll see how the mattress does without the pillowtop. I'll give it a few months and if we still hate it we go mattress shopping. It is strange to have the bed be nearly 3 inches shorter! The doggie steps now end above the bed instead of even with it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

after much lying around...LOL...I just ordered a tempurpedic rhapsody bed today. We tried several beauty rests, a few latex, and the sleep number P7. 

I spent about 45 minutes on it (it was in it's own room at Jordans furniture) and I could honestly say nothing hurt where as on the other mattresses a lot did. I really hope I like it when it's in my house. I have 90 days to decide. My one main concern is the smell. I hope it dissipates quicker than I expect it too. I should get it in a few weeks.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, I think you're going to be happy with it. The only thing it doesn't do is prevent DH from snoring....now if I could find THAT, my nightlife would be perfect!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope it's wonderful Missy, nothing compares to a good night's sleep. Maybe the smell will go more quickly if you leave the windows open for a few days?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> after much lying around...LOL...I just ordered a tempurpedic rhapsody bed today. We tried several beauty rests, a few latex, and the sleep number P7.
> 
> I spent about 45 minutes on it (it was in it's own room at Jordans furniture) and I could honestly say nothing hurt where as on the other mattresses a lot did. I really hope I like it when it's in my house. I have 90 days to decide. My one main concern is the smell. I hope it dissipates quicker than I expect it too. I should get it in a few weeks.


I have been in love with my Tempur-Pedic for about 5 years. Not sure which one it would be, it was the newest model when we bought it. The mattress is at least 12 inches thick, several different layers. I had forgotten about the smell but remember thinking "OMG, what have I done?" I am sure it did not last long or I would have sent it back.

This bed has not changed one bit, it is still the same condition as it was on day one.

I hope you enjoy yours&#8230;..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh thanks for your feedback Sandi and Kim...now I can't wait. I wish it would come tonight.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Missy,

We have the Tempurpedic and I did notice the smell at first and like Sandy, I'd have sent it back if it continued to bother me. After a few days, I didn't notice it.
I really like the mattress. 
I also have the Tempurpedic neck pillow and that really helps as I have arthritis in my neck. 
When I travel, I'm always happy to get home to my dogs and my Tempurpedic!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My Rhapsody Bed comes tomorrow. I can't wait. I have had a flair of my fibro and my IBD and when I lie on my current bed my hips and shoulders just burn. The free pillow have been airing out for a week and now they only smell if you stick your nose in them. So hopefully that will be the same for the bed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Let us know how you sleep.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just catching up with this thread and so happy to see you bought a bed Missy! How exciting that it will be there tomorrow! I know when I was waiting for our new bed it seemed like forever.

I hope you love it and I can't wait to hear all about it.

We are still enjoying our P7, but I can see one thing that might bother some people. I have my side very soft right now, plus I have my head and feet both slightly elevated. Jim's side isn't nearly as soft and is more flat. This doesn't make for a very attractive looking bed when it's made, unless you reset everything. It's not important to us, but I can see how it could bug some people. Jim says we could have saved a lot of money and just bought a hammock for me to sleep in my side is set so soft, I roll in and I have a tough time getting back out!
I'm also enjoying the massage feature of the frame. It doesn't seem to bother the dogs at all anymore.

Can't wait to hear your review! Best of luck!

Beverly


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Kingsdown for me!*

This forum is great! I love that we can get and give advice of all kinds here. I too was super worried about getting a sleep number bed. I was leaning towards a tempurpedic. My daughter and I were out bed shopping and she insisted that I try a Kingsdown mattress. It had a gorgeous thick plush look to it but looks can be very deceiving. I laid down on this bed and was immediately in love with it. I didn't want to get up! I ordered it and a new bedroom suit and some other pieces for my other house and it all gets delivered on Wednesday. I can't wait to spend a night there to try out my new bed. I also need to get a new mattress for the guest room bed so after sleeping on this mattress I will decide on another Kingsdown, a Tempurpedic, or a Sleep Number. BTW this mattress is 18" deep so I have to buy all new bedding!

Holly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The bed just came. Luckily...surprisingly...it is not raining or humid today so the windows are wide open...the fan is running and the bed is airing out. The smell is not as bad as I expected. actually the pillows were much worse. But I lied down on it and it was great. It is so amazing how big it looks... The 12 inch's looked so small in the showroom next to all the 18 and 20 inch mattresses. But 12 inches is higher than my old mattress which I thought was high. I am really glad I got the low profile box spring. Can't wait to report tomorrow morning.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet dreams, Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So the good news. I had a devine sleep. I did help myself with a little ambien because I was afraid the smell would keep me up. But I woke up with out a back ache! The things like my shoulder and hip that have something real going on still hurt but not as much as they have waking up before. But it just felt so comforting... I didn't feel like I had to move to get comfortable. But unlike the older models of tempurpedic the rhapsody bed does not have that "I'm trapped in a cocoon and can't move" feel. although I do know they get softer.

The Bad News: DH woke up with his Sciatic tweaking for the first time in a year. (please let it be a coincidence) We will watch it...we have 90 days. 

I think I need to get new deeper sheets. My sheets fit but pretty tightly and they may be creating their own pressure points.

So that is the update. Let's hope tonight is better for Michael.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Missy, I am so glad you had a great night's sleep. Gone are the days when we can just go out and buy new sheets. My new Kingsdown is an 18" mattress. I found some heavenly sheets at macys.com they are striped 500 count extra deep. I have the same sheets on the bed in my guest room and they are such a nice quality that they are worth the price. Also Macy's is having a 15% off sale in their housewares with free shipping.

I hope hubby has a good night's sleep and the sciatica goes away.

Holly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, I'm glad to hear you like it. I hope Michael's problem is coincidental. I never slept as peacefully as I do on my Tempurpedic. And it's true what you said, you don't have to move around to get comfortable at all. You just kind of drop into your space, right? I think you'll be very glad you got the mattress cover too. Between my kids and animals, I knew it was something I had to have.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim I'm glad to hear good things about the Tempurpedic. Mine is coming Thursday.
 (I hope!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I had someone tell me to try sheets from QVC and we love them! I think they're 800 thread count, come with 4 pillowcases for each sheet set and they last a long time. Usually around $100...FOR THE SET!!! They're the best sheets I've ever had and never pull off our deep mattress. You might want to give them a try.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I had someone tell me to try sheets from QVC and we love them! I think they're 800 thread count, come with 4 pillowcases for each sheet set and they last a long time. Usually around $100...FOR THE SET!!! They're the best sheets I've ever had and never pull off our deep mattress. You might want to give them a try.


Anne,

Thanks for the suggestion on the sheets. I just ordered a set from Macy's today but I will need a second set when J start spending more time in that home. Do I just go toqvc.com to find them?

Holly


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yes, they're inexpensive for the great quality and I love the 4 pillowcases since we each have 2 pillows.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The beds at the Hilton Homewood Suites sent me to a chiropractor. When hubby sat next to me on the bed, the mattress went into a V shape and when he put his knee on the end of the bed, the mattress went down to 1 inch thick. And then there's the Sleep Number nightmare......
You're right, my body does not like the memory foam and the temperpedic bed hurt me to lie on.....so does my memory foam contoured pillow but it hurts less than a flat pillow.
I give up, I don't know what to buy. The one bed we bought from Sears (it was the top of the line on the sales floor) seems like it would have been a nice bed (and had silver ion in it to kill bacteria) but the center had a big lump in it. We found out why when they picked it up.....the 2 foundations were different heights.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ginny said:


> Hi Missy
> I used this web site (http://mattress-mattresses.net/) wh....[/I]
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........go get um!!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Jan,

When I was looking for a new mattress I had it narrowed down to either tempurpedic or sleep number. Then my DD and I went mattress shopping and I fell in love with a Kingsdown ultra plush pillow top. Maybe a conventional mattress like a Kingsdown is your answer.

Holly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Missy, I think you're going to be happy with it. The only thing it doesn't do is prevent DH from snoring....now if I could find THAT, my nightlife would be perfect!


CPAP machine! Oh I love that thing


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

murphymoesmamma said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> When I was looking for a new mattress I had it narrowed down to either tempurpedic or sleep number. Then my DD and I went mattress shopping and I fell in love with a Kingsdown ultra plush pillow top. Maybe a conventional mattress like a Kingsdown is your answer.
> 
> Holly


I looked at the website posted and read about the latex beds and toppers and it seems good so I got online and looked at the latex toppers and ordered one.
I bought something called a Crash Pad at Big Lots yesterday and put that on top of Bedrock and got up this morning all ready to go! My husband is going to faint when he gets home and sees all the work done around here. The master bath threw me for a loop though. I went in to deep clean it and there was this big nasty yellow yellowjacket type of thing with a stinger on it. After swatting and missing a few times I figured I ticked it off enough and got out of there and put a towel at the bottom of the door in case it wanted to come visit. Then I sent hubby an email telling him there's a little friend waiting for him that's holding my Soft Scrub hostage.
I did wake up in a little pain but a little pain I can handle......wanting to scream in pain for 2 hours after I get out of bed I can't handle.
Bedrock is only a few months old and hasn't been used much so it's in good shape for a rock and maybe this topper will do the trick


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

The one thing I found out for sure that I don't like is "firm". Kingsdown has some kind of a weird machine that calculates the type of mattress you would be the most comfortable with. I know that I just loathe a frm matress, if I want firm I will sleep on the floor and save alot of money. The salesman coaxed me into laying on this testing thing. I finally did and the results were a plush pillowtop for me. I hadn't told the salesman that I already had a Kingsdown at another store picked out but that gizmo sure got my preference right. The one thing that the mattress store offered that the other store didn't is Kingsdown sleep for life series. They actually can build the mattress so that each partner has their own unique comfort level met. Since DH doesn't stay with me at the other house I don't have to consider a partners comfort. The only real problem that I see is that I had to order sheets that accomodate an 18" mattress and poor Murphy won't be able to jump up on this bed either!

Holly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ginny said:


> Hi Missy
> I used this web site (http://mattress-mattresses.net/) wh...yesterday and it's GONE now. Well heck! :kev:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

*Any Updates, Missy and Sally?*

As we are looking for a new mattress, I did a search on here to see if this had been discussed before and saw where you both had ordered the Tempurpedic last summer. How are you liking the mattress? Did you keep them? We tested one out yesterday and it felt so comfortable in the store, but wanted to do a bit more research before we invested that much $$ into a mattress. Good grief they are expensive, though, of course, we were looking at the adjustable split king which adds $$. I believe it was the Rhapsody model as well. If either of you could comment on how they worked out, or anyone else who has the Tempurpedic would care to chime in, I would appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

We are fans of the Tempurpedic. We've had ours for six years, it's a pillow top. It does offer great support at all the pressure points. I can honestly say it's the most restful sleep I've had. Lola thinks so too! They are pricey but worth the value, when we purchased ours it came with a 20 year guarantee and so far it's holding up beautifully.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I hate the pillow-top. Ours is sunk in where we sleep and there is no fixing it. We have turned, flipped, etc. It just didn't hold up. Now the big problem is that we live upstairs and the bed is a king. the inside stairs go straight up--1920's house. So to get furniture up there we took everything in through the upstairs deck and french doors. We guess what dumb me did, I had the deck covered and screened last year. Now there is no way to get a new mattress up there. Chainsaw would get the old one out though. So, I am thinking about putting two twins on the frame. But, since I am so picky about smooth sheets, I am afraid that I won't like that either. Has anyone done this successfully? 

I have a Fluffo queen mattress in the guest bedroom. I am sure it is made by someone, it came from the local furniture store. It is the best sleeping bed, everyone that sleeps on it gets up sayin g so. Yesterday, I went by the same store and got a twin set in that brand again for the other room downstairs. Hope it is as comfortable as the queen is.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We have two twins on a king size frame. The king sheet doesn't bother me and I'm kind of a "princess and the pea" type of person.
I like the Tempurpedic and would buy the Rhapsody if I could. I tried it out at the store and it seemed very comfy. It was pricey, so we got the traditional one.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Good to know. That is my only option unless I get two twin beds and while I don't mind, husband tosses to much and would probably fall off.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a big, fluffy euro pillow top that I LOVE!

But, I'm not worried about wear. I have this thing with furniture - I find a really good deal on new, then I sell it within a few years. That way, I don't lose much (if any) money and get new stuff all the time. LOL

For example, we got a new sofa in January that Tim really liked, but I hated. It was SUCH a good deal that I gave in. It was like $350 wholesale, saw the same sofa in a store for $700. I'm about to sell it now for $600, and buy the sofa I actually want!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Jan I feel for you and the snoring. After soon to be 40 years, I still can't get used to his snoring. But now if he is not snoring, I check to see if he is breathing. LOL. He will be snoring away and I run the sound up on the tv andall of a sudden in the middle of a snore, he will sit up and tell me to turn down the tv. Course I do and then run it back up when the snoring starts up again.


----------

